# Current Aircraft



## Amarko87 (2 Jan 2013)

Hello to All.

I am currently going through the ROTP application process.  My 3 trades are Pilot, ACSO, AEC.  I have spent some time scouring the forums and different websites, but I haven't been able to find something that gives me the information I seek.  I have my interview coming up and I'd like to have as much information as possible.  I know as much as I think I need to about my 3 trades, the timelines of training and what will be expected of me, etc...

I have found lists of all the current aircraft used and maintained by the CF.  That is easy.  What I'd like to know, is the aircraft that are used for training and for the majority of our on-the-job flying from someone that is part of the process or has gone through the process.  Both my top two choices are flying positions, and I'd like to tell the interviewer which aircraft I'll be spending my time in.  If I had a choice it would be to fly fixed wing aircraft (not fighter pilot) but I'd like information on choppers, fighters and fixed, if possible.

Thank you,

Alex


----------



## JorgSlice (2 Jan 2013)

Current Aircraft

All current aircraft, operational and training models, are listed and described at the link. It even tells you which aircraft is used to train people for.
Took less than 2 seconds on Google.


----------



## Amarko87 (2 Jan 2013)

There is also this site here:

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/cfts-fevs/page-eng.asp?id=1397

I'm not asking because I can't find it.  I'm asking, and hoping, more for insight from someone that is part of the process or has gone through the process.  I don't believe everything I find on the internet blindly without attempting to confirm it.  For example, the link above was last updated in 2007.  It may be posted on the forces.ca site, but is it still completely 100% relevant?  Where do I find a Grob G-120A on your link?

Thank you for your condescension thus far, but I'd appreciate actual help and thoughtfulness much more.


----------



## Sf2 (2 Jan 2013)

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Both my top two choices are flying positions, and I'd like to tell the interviewer which aircraft I'll be spending my time in.
> Thank you,
> 
> Alex



So that you aren't going into your interview with a false expectation - you don't choose which aircraft you'll be flying.  Assuming you pass everything (ASC, school, flying training), you will be assigned a position based on the operational requirements of the RCAF.

But that is years and years away.  Take it step by step.  Get your degree and wings first, then worry about what cockpit you'll be sitting in.


----------



## Amarko87 (2 Jan 2013)

SF2 said:
			
		

> So that you aren't going into your interview with a false expectation - you don't choose which aircraft you'll be flying.  Assuming you pass everything (ASC, school, flying training), you will be assigned a position based on the operational requirements of the RCAF.
> 
> But that is years and years away.  Take it step by step.  Get your degree and wings first, then worry about what cockpit you'll be sitting in.


Understood.  My next step is the interview, and this is what I'm preparing for.  Having specific answers is much better than a simple "I just want to fly". I know in the end it comes down to where my skills lie and where they need support.  This is my homework, to find out as much about the trades as I possibly can for my interview.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jan 2013)

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your condescension thus far, but I'd appreciate actual help and thoughtfulness much more.



Watch the attitude or you run the risk of alienating the membership and turning yourself into someone nobody will answer.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jan 2013)

Amarko87 said:
			
		

> Hello to All.
> 
> I am currently going through the ROTP application process.  My 3 trades are Pilot, ACSO, AEC.  I have spent some time scouring the forums and different websites, but I haven't been able to find something that gives me the information I seek.  I have my interview coming up and I'd like to have as much information as possible.  I know as much as I think I need to about my 3 trades, the timelines of training and what will be expected of me, etc...



I'll assume you've read the Forces recruiting website on ACSO training, but here is some more info from the AFTC (Air Force Training Center) 1 CFFTS in Winnipeg.  

* On the recruiting site ACSO Training page, under Phase II, Maritime Helicopter  = SeaKing, Long Range Patrol = Aurora and Air Transport = Hercules (minus the newer J model IIRC)

** the school referred to on the CF recruiting site ACSO Training page in Phase IV is 1 CFFTS.

Anywhere you see the term CFANS (CF Air Nav School), replace it with 1 CFFTS.  They are the old/former and current names of the training establishment at 17 Wing that AES Ops and ACSOs attend.


----------



## OYR_Pilot (2 Jan 2013)

Here is a blog from a CF pilot I have read before my interview and it helped me a lot. Each steps of the training are very well explained and if flying in the CF is something you really want to do, like me you will find the blog more than interesting! 

http://frombootcamptoflying.blogspot.ca/

Good luck!


----------



## Amarko87 (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks so much for the answers guys.  Definitely appreciated.


----------

